# MMXII $10K! 20+ CHECKS! RECORD WEIGHTS?



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/17MADNESS/MAY06MAY07.html

Follow the action above! Two day total weight (10 fish)- cold front- bass factory of current...hmmm - hero's will be made!

Thanks OGF for this resource. The Madness and all of DoBass, has deep roots with OGF's pioneering of social media. Much appreciation!

http://www.dobass.com/17MADNESS/EARLYREGISTRATION.html

nip


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Good luck to all tomorrow at Madness. Rory runs a great tournament, have fun and be safe....tight lines


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

You boys had great weather today.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Day1 stats are posted:
http://www.dobass.com/17MADNESS/MAY06MAY07.html

Still on track for record...but by hairs if so...

enjoy~
nip


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well how did day 2 go?


----------



## Bustin'bass (Jun 5, 2016)

I keep checking their Facebook page, but there isn't any updates.
I know a couple of guys in it. They didn't do to well on the first day.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/17MADNESS/FINALRESULTS.html

COMPLETE DETAILS ARE LINKED ABOVE!!!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I was pretty down that I missed out on it, but it looked really tough and the weather sucked, so I don't feel too bad now.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Only a matter of time before they won Madness!


----------

